# Opinion please!



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

On this filly:










I am thinking of MAYBE getting her as a project, i.e. break her in, put a bit of training on her and sell her on.

This is her ad:

1yo filly. Registerable. Sire: Ophir Reflex, Champion work horse. Cecil Bruce lines. Unbroken. $1,000. 

She is an Australian Stock Horse, and Ophir Reflex is a very nice stallion. this is him:

Standing at Stud 2008: ASH Reg No. 118605. 15.2hh DOB 1990. Sire of Top Priced Horses at Sales - $9,500 Dalby. Sire of Campdrafters & Show Horses. Champion Working Horse. Champion Campdrafter. Champion Stallion!










Now I know it's a shocking picture for critique, but it was the only one with the ad. If i decide it;s somehting I want to do, i'll call the owner and get some more photos.

I think there's something funny about her neck, a bit ewe-necked, but i think that would get better as she grows and eventually with work.

Anything else stand out?

For a registerable ASH filly with decent bloodlines, it's a veryyyy good price, and easily recoupable.
http://www.horsedeals.com.au/content/enlarged/153543.jpg


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Can't give any critique from the picture.


----------



## ohhellneely (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't tell much by the picture.

But she is only one... she would be a rather long project if you ask me.
Just make sure you have the time to dedicate to a one year old... 
you can get a lot of ground work on her that's for sure. lol


----------



## LizAndCollin101 (Jul 10, 2008)

She is quite small in the picture ; but pictures can be deceiving.  I would need more photos. If her father has been successful, I'm sure if you put enough work into her she would turn out to be very nice ; if she hasnt got any MAJOR conformation flaws. For $1000 I think its a bargain. You will not pick horses like that up for $2000 let alone $1000 [where I come from anyway].

Hope That Helps!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

got any better pics?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm concerned that they call her registerable. Why wasn't she registered at a younger age? How much would it cost to register her now at her age?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Quite a few people don't register their horses at birth, my last stock horse was unregistered at four and we got him branded and registered. I forget how much it cost, but it wasn't exhorbitant. 

I wouldn't be worried about how long it took, I have two horses to ride at the moment so I'm not worried about wanting to ride her or anything. I wouldn't start breaking until about 3, but just put lots of ground work on her. 

Liz, I know! Stock horses are the flavour of the month at the moment, and I think will just keep rising in popularity. In the actual stock horse section of horse deals you can't get a wenaling for less than 2,000! I think some people just don't know what they have...

And nope, I don't have any more photos. I want to really think if it's something I want to do before I call the owner, I don't want to get that far then decide not to, not very fair.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It is hard to critique from that pic but the only thing that jumps out at me is that her neck looks really short. If you could get some better pix, it would be great. Also, if most colts go for more than 2000, why is she up for only 1000? Is there maybe something wrong with her or are they just trying to get rid of her quick?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

it's hard to tell by that picture. Her shoulder area looks really thick compared to the rest of her, but that might just be the picture


----------



## MrsB (Dec 2, 2008)

She's a very pretty little girl! From the looks of it, its the angle of the photo which makes her neck look very short.

Its hard to critique anything else really.

Was she in this months HD? Personally if I were you, and seriously considering this as a project, Id snap her up in a second!

But alas, Im still arguing with myself over which stallion to put my little mare to later this year.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm like you MrsB... I see about 5 horses every month in HD in the 1000 and under that i just wanna buy straight out! There was a 2yr registerable stock horse gelding this month, just adorable and a good age... Oh it's so hard. 

I think i'm goingto pass on her for a while, as my ASH gelding I have now has just been given permission to start work again after 2 months off, so will be flat out with him for a while.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Something about her head i don't like, but besides that, she is lovely.


----------

